# Stalking the Wild Pendulum



## amara (Oct 27, 2005)

I have been reading a book called Stalking the Wild Pendulum (On the Mechanics of Consiousnees) by Itzhak Bentov.  It is a very interesting book and has so unique views on the universe, reality, knowledge ect.  It goes into the physics of things but is very well explained so i don't find myself lost as i read it.   Has anyone read this book? If you haven't and are open the different ideas, then i suggest you give it a try.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 27, 2005)

Certainly sounds intriguing Amara.  I shall have a look and see if they have a copy in the library.  It's always good to get a good perspective, and from various sources.


----------



## lazygun (Oct 27, 2005)

Certainly a most memorable title...... .

Probably buy it when i see it,.... .

For the cognitive stuff,..I let the Universe take care of itself.


----------



## amara (Oct 28, 2005)

Heh yaa the title is rather odd, caught my eye.  It makes sense once you read it though.


----------

